# Los Angeles, California?



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I live in OC which isn't too far away, and visit LA often, but I don't think I could do that anytime soon. Only if it was an online friend I knew very well.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I also live in OC, but I'd just chicken out on any real life meet ups


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I would be willing to but more people would have to be willing to meet up. :/ otherwise i would feel too uncomfortable


----------



## Andrew J (May 9, 2011)

I just moved out here from Texas, I'm in the Sherman oaks area. Lets make this happen.


----------



## poorperson1 (Dec 6, 2012)

I've never been there. Everything is strange to me but I hope one day I will get there.
__________________
Travel agent Vietnam-Halong bay cruises-Halong Valentine cruise


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

*Hey*

I live in Los Angeles, I don't actually mind meeting someone.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey, i really wanna join u guys but right now, my driver license got banned. I'm waiting to get it back soon. I'm also in LA, Chinatown. But if u guys don't mind to give me a ride then that will be nice,I'll join! ^^ ( To say first, i'm really can't make the eyes contract, i also had racing thoughts, can't function right now,really really shaking to go out, my disorder get worse now  )


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

@Walkalone498

It's ok, one step at a time, no rush.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> @Walkalone498
> 
> It's ok, one step at a time, no rush.


Hey, do u wanna hang out sometime?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Sure, even if its just a small chat.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> Sure, even if its just a small chat.


ok, i'll email u! Hopefully, we can have a large group to hang out? ^^


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I live in Whittier and am down for a meetup around L.A.

Also....On meetup.com there is a SA group called Social Anxiety Busters that has some sort of meetup at least once every week. I can vouch for them; it is a great group. Only problem is that most of their meetups are in Orange County which I know can be a bit of a drive orr a few people.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> I live in Whittier and am down for a meetup around L.A.
> 
> Also....On meetup.com there is a SA group called Social Anxiety Busters that has some sort of meetup at least once every week. I can vouch for them; it is a great group. Only problem is that most of their meetups are in Orange County which I know can be a bit of a drive orr a few people.


What have you guys done so far in the meetup?


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Qolselanu said:


> I live in Whittier and am down for a meetup around L.A.
> 
> Also....On meetup.com there is a SA group called Social Anxiety Busters that has some sort of meetup at least once every week. I can vouch for them; it is a great group. Only problem is that most of their meetups are in Orange County which I know can be a bit of a drive orr a few people.


Hey,what sup ,man! yeah,let hang out sometime! I'm waiting for my driver license..when it back, then ready to hang out...^^ ...Now, we have 3! Maybe u,me, and Axedroid ! 
Do they charge for join in? Could u give a little bit information about it? Really appreciated for sharing! Can i join them?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

We've done karaoke, bar hopping, hiking, and more. Once a month there is a workshop where we sit down in a library and talk about SA; coping, experiences, high points, low points, etc. The group is pretty active, on average theres at least one meetup planned every week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Qolselanu said:


> http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/
> 
> We've done karaoke, bar hopping, hiking, and more. Once a month there is a workshop where we sit down in a library and talk about SA; coping, experiences, high points, low points, etc. The group is pretty active, on average theres at least one meetup planned every week.


I should really stopping procrastinating and go back to that group sometime. I believe I met you


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm down to start meeting people today. I'm in the la area. San Gabriel or the surrounding cities would more more than acceptable.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Does anyone want to go to a meetup SAB at Organge County with me tomorrow? At 7 PM! Could anyone give me a ride cause i got my license suspended! I will pay for the gas and some extras money!  Please, if anyone interested, comment in soon so i could know and we talk about it! Thanks! Its emergency deal, the meetup only tomorrow!


----------



## DDZone (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone goes to CSULB?


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

DDZone said:


> Anyone goes to CSULB?


im going there in fall


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm up for a meet up. Definitely would be an...experience.


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

Anyone here interested in going to this? Sounds kind of cool.

Eclectic Music Festival & Art Walk
*Saturday, May 4th, 2013, 2pm to 10pm South Pasadena*


----------



## artdec0 (Jun 13, 2006)

SASSY is another social anxiety Meetup group. I have been to several of their meetups. It is not as active as SAB, but it is based in the Los Angeles area rather than Orange County.

http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pasadena's quite aways from me, since I have to rely on public tranportation.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I might be so inclined, I'm in Ventura, but make trips to LA atleast once a month.


----------



## lonerforlife (May 16, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in having a meetup at Knotts Berry Farm? I love Roller Coasters!


----------



## SoclAnxty (Dec 15, 2008)

artdec0 said:


> SASSY is another social anxiety Meetup group. I have been to several of their meetups. It is not as active as SAB, but it is based in the Los Angeles area rather than Orange County.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/


Bump

I joined a couple of weeks ago but it doesn't seem to get too many people. Join people, join!


----------



## coverupeve (Jun 17, 2013)

this sounds cool  but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere ha


----------



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

anyone smoke weed? usually that acts as a good excuse for not being social.. at the same time, the point of us getting together is to work on being comfortable socially with each other, so I dont think excuses are necessary since we can all empathize. 

with that said, anyone wanna hang out? its summer, and im feeling like trying to transform my life. anyone wanna give it a try?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

anyone wanna hangout at hollenbeck park on the 21st??


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

skyfloating said:


> anyone smoke weed? usually that acts as a good excuse for not being social.. at the same time, the point of us getting together is to work on being comfortable socially with each other, so I dont think excuses are necessary since we can all empathize.
> 
> with that said, anyone wanna hang out? its summer, and im feeling like trying to transform my life. anyone wanna give it a try?


I dont smoke weed anymore it makes me depressed.. but I drink u wanna chill sometime?? lets set something up...


----------



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> I dont smoke weed anymore it makes me depressed.. but I drink u wanna chill sometime?? lets set something up...


totally down. where do you live? Im in Culver City.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in chino thats pretty far but I like taking the bus around.. I can go over there some time...


----------

